# The healing shaman from Ibogahouse is a fugitive??



## Rzy (Sep 28, 2013)

Mind = blown

Can someone put this into terms.

http://www.oakgov.com/sheriff/Pages/most_wanted/fugitives/mickala.aspx


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Haha WTF. Like I said find a therapist who specializes in trauma\dissociation!

It's only for failure to pay child support too, not like hes a huge mastermind drug trafficker too lol


----------



## Rzy (Sep 28, 2013)

It makes no sense, Why would this man publically establish a business under his legal name if he is a wanted fugitive?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

Just cuz someone is branded a 'fugitive' doesn't meant they're bad people. Julian Assange is a 'fugitive'. Edward Snowden, he's 'fugitive' too.

If you ask me they're 2 people dedicated to telling the TRUTH.. they're only fugitives cuz they told the world what the US government is REALLY up to..


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Rzy said:


> It makes no sense, Why would this man publically establish a business under his legal name if he is a wanted fugitive?


This is easy, and individuals can easily fall prey to this. Oddly enough, this guy is from my home state of Michigan. So this is a Most Wanted fugitive in Oakland County -- one county in Michigan. Amazing I live 70 miles West of Detroit, my hometown.

*Felony Warrant*
Race: Black
Gender: Male
Birth Date: 12/11/1968 
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 210 LBS

"Patrick Nzamba Mickala is wanted by the Oakland County Sheriff's Office/Friend of the Court Office. *Mickala is wanted for Failure to Appear at 6th Circuit court for Child Support issues. Owes in excess of $32,600.00 in back child support.*

Last U.S. residence was in Florida and believed to be traveling between the U.S. and Central America (Costa Rica). Probably traveling with wife, who is Canadian citizen. When in Detroit area worked as clerk at donut shop and drove a garbage truck. May now be involved in business selling herbal treatments and promoting spiritual healing.

*Contact the Oakland County Sheriff's Office/Friend of the Court Unit - Sgt. Norman (248) 858-1499, or Crimestoppers TIP Line at 1-800-SPEAK-UP (1-800-773-2587) with any information regarding his whereabouts. All calls will remain confidential."*

1. Owing that much in back child-support is enough for you to be charged with a crime

2. Not showing up in court and skipping the country is a felony. It's the law.

3. Also, one cannot just set up shop as a shaman. A true shaman is indeed a spiritual healer ...

Wikipedia
"Shamanism (/ˈʃɑːmən/ SHAH-mən or /ˈʃeɪmən/ SHAY-mən) is a practice that involves a practitioner reaching altered states of consciousness in order to encounter and interact with the spirit world and channel these transcendental energies into this world.[2] A shaman is a person regarded as having access to, and influence in, the world of benevolent and malevolent spirits, who typically enters into a trance state during a ritual, and practices divination and healing.[3]"

This man sounds like a con-artist, plain and simple. He is being interviewed .... where? One might assume Costa Rica. He is arrogant enough to put this up on YouTube ... as he figures who is going to go chasing after him in Costa Rica? Also, some countries will not allow extradition ... in other words, IDK the laws in Costa Rica, but I have no clue how an Oakland County Court could force him back to Michigan. He just skipped town.

A true shaman is truly a "holy" man so to speak -- truly indigeounous sp? to certain areas who has perhaps had a "calling"

One has to be very careful of "snake oil" salesman ... he seems to be one. I'm wondering if would make any difference if I called the Sheriff's Department ... that county is about 40 minutes from me!

Be VERY careful. Shamans are also sometimes "eccentric" or even mentally ill, yet are accepted into certain non-Western societies as having "special powers." Also, it is as with any faith -- if one is cared by a sincere shaman, one may get a benefit from it. Oh, and from REAL herbal remedies passed down for generations. I doubt this guy knows how to make a salad, but I may be wrong. Also, I think of shamans as the equivlent to a priest, or minister, or rabbi, or imam. If someone truly has faith, such an individual can be like a therapist.

Personally I would be very careful about such individuals.

It also makes me *facepalm* when people brag about robbing a store on Facebook and a friend turns them in. It's arrogance. They are thumbing their nose at authority -- "I will never get caught." True of those who commit fraud.

Please be careful. Meantime, I'm going to call the Sherrif tomorrow and see if they've seen this. Problem is, it could have been filmed in Hawaii or Kenya. Who knows?

**FACEPALM* LOL*


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Actually, this really isn't funny. It's awfully sad. And there are some kids here in Michigan whose father abandoned them and THEIR mother. I don't know who the "wife" here is. Certainly not the mother of the children.

GAH, this was posted to YouTube in March of 2013. Who knows where this guy is now?


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll be damned, this guy is from my area. Born and raised in metro Detroit. I can vouch that there's more than one phony mystic and medicine man around town.


----------

